# Key Largo/Northern Keys Boat storage



## Cbenson4 (6 mo ago)

Headed down to Key Largo area after Christmas and looking to pull the skiff down there. Anybody have recommendations on places to store a boat for 4-5 days? Are there any marinas that will do that? Won’t be able to keep it where I am staying. TIA


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Where in key largo are you staying?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

You need to store the boat or just the trailer?


----------



## Cbenson4 (6 mo ago)

@SS06 Staying with friends in the northern key largo and they dont have an area to park it/keep the boat and trailer - I plan to use the skiff 2 or 3 days but just looking for a marina/boatyard where I can lock it up overnight and on days when I don’t use it


----------

